# Retrieved Bird Agression



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How close is too close? I had a boy that was the mellowness boy until another dog tried to take his duck. He was very protective of his ducks. Is it protection? Or something else?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

It would be answerable if we had more details, specific details as to what was going on, why one dog was approaching another dog with a duck. 
If a dog approaches another dog which is carrying a duck, I'd not be surprised to see aggression. The approaching dog should be under control.


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

I have not seen it myself. I was informed by the dogs' owner. I will find the details and post.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I also am interested in hearing more about this. My gut feeling is that it is a handler/training problem rather than an aggression problem. 

I agree with FT.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Protecting the retrieved bird is absolutely normal behavior and I won't recommend to alter it in any way, assuming the human has no issue to take that bird away from the dog.


----------

